# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month September 2011

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your                photo and your name on the cover of the website as the    photo    of     the      month for September 2011! Please only enter a  photo   you    own!     Please  also     tell us what type of frog or  toad is  in  the    photo.     Artwork is  not     considered a  photograph, even  if  it is    prepared  from    a photo -  please no      collages or   modifications    from the  original    photo beyond   overall       color/contrast    correction,  sharpness, basic     touch-ups (e.g.  dust       removal),    etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Don

Since I had many suggest and comment on this one I'll put it into the mix for September.
*Agalychnis callidryas  - Red-Eyed Leaf/tree Frog*

----------


## kahly

White's Tree frog

----------


## Whistly

Jabba my Green and Golden Bell Frog (Litoria Aurea)

----------


## JimO

Cristobal with her first tadpole.

----------


## nicodimus22

Fowler's toadlet:

----------


## John Clare

Pete your photo isn't loading for us.

----------


## nicodimus22

That's strange. I just re-uploaded and re-linked it, can you see it now?

----------


## Don

I can see it and the link opened fine here

----------


## wesleybrouwer



----------


## JimO

I can see it and that is one of the coolest photos I've seen.  All kinds of thought bubble possibilities are going through my head.

----------


## FrogFever

Wow Don. Brilliant picture. Is that a male calling or fat/pregnant female?

----------


## Don

> Wow Don. Brilliant picture. Is that a male calling or fat/pregnant female?


That is a "I sat too long in the water dish" Male.

 :Wink:

----------


## berksmike

Epipedobates anthonyi male carrying clutch of tadpoles

----------


## Wolfx

Bully- African Bullfrog, _Pyxicephalus adspersus_

----------


## phoebe froggy

Isabella Custard Horned Frog

----------


## ChrisMartins



----------


## Reptilelife

Whatever one i cant decide lol both of them stood nice for the camara

----------


## rcteem

Bringing back one that didn't win before...maybe this time it will  :Wink:

----------


## bshmerlie

E. Anthonyi "Santa Isabel"  (Tony with Tads)

----------


## Amy

I think the pictures of the dads with tads are always some of my favorites!

----------


## Joey

I havent entered one of these yet sooo ... 
*
Bombina Orientalis - Oriental Fire Bellied Toad* "Button" stuffing his face.

----------


## Amy

You guys are seriously making this difficult this month!!

----------


## LizardMama

Octavian, my Ceratophrys Cranwelli "Pacman" Frog (I believe his age is either 2 or 3 months old), I just happened to have a camera with me when he was eating:

----------


## MeTree

I had trouble deciding, but I think I will enter Malcolm this month. He has just been sitting around waiting for something to happen (LOL).

And of course we all know he is a _C.__cranwelli_ Pacman Frog.  :Smile:

----------


## heyjude2200

Lulu, the fire-bellied toad peeking out of her hiding log.
She just had her nails done this week.

----------


## heyjude2200

Help, I just submitted a pic of Lulu for Sept & accidentally included thumbnails of the pic I uploaded yesterday for my profile.  Is there anyway to delete the thumbnails.
Thanks Jude
(I was smarter than this before I hit my head)

----------


## John Clare

Heyjude: Done!

----------


## Heather

My red-eyed tree frog hunting in action. Snuck the lights on for a quick pic. 

Erie, Pa

----------


## Heather

Rcteem, that is an adorable picture! And nice capture of a photo with the depth and clarity.

----------


## Heather

Don, lol! Awesome! Made me laugh!

----------


## Heather

Same pic, closer and easier to see. Sorry, I'm still new at this web site. Still figuring it out.

----------


## hanhaoran

this is really fun! as a newbie, i wanna try too!

here's my favorite pic of our baby mona, waving hi-5 through the glass of her tank:

----------


## Voltage

My new D. Auratus close up,   :Smile:

----------


## Sierra

Thought I'd give this a shot this month, sooo
Sprite, my Whites Tree Frog, smiling wide for the camera  :Smile:

----------


## FrogFever

Phyllomedusa tomopterna, posing for the camera as always.  :Smile:

----------


## dlordoftheflies

litoria raniformis hiding in a lily

----------


## Hugsy

This is Mulder.  A Whites I've had for over 9 years now.

----------


## larry b

D. auratus and p.lugubrisAttachment 0

----------


## bruster

Bath Time

----------


## Brian

I'll add another wild frog in a flower to the mix. :Smile: 

Spring Peeper, _Pseudacris crucifer_, hiding in a daylily:

----------


## dlordoftheflies

> I'll add another wild frog in a flower to the mix.
> 
> Spring Peeper, _Pseudacris crucifer_, hiding in a daylily:


lol hahaha, is that real though?

----------


## Griffin

American green tree frogs---3 in a row

----------


## Brian

> lol hahaha, is that real though?


Absolutely. It's not the first time I've found a Peeper in a daylily either so I always check, especially in late August when the peepers start turning up in our gardens :Smile: .

----------


## Nabced

> Cristobal with her first tadpole.
> 
> Attachment 14558


What kind of plant is that? Is it safe for whites?

----------


## Lynx

Doesn't compare to the ones I've seen so far, but what the heck  :Stick Out Tongue:  FF hitching a ride on a juvenile _​Hyla versicolor._

----------


## Peakone

Here is 1 of my new buddies _Leptopelis Vermiculatus_ in his temporary home.

----------


## John Clare

This competition is now closed.  Voting will begin shortly.  The next month's competition has opened here.

----------

